# Second Tractor for Haying Operation



## GPhillips (Oct 11, 2008)

Our utility tractor caught fire and burned on my uncle other day (IH 504 gas) so now I'm in need of a utility tractor for our operation. Would like to upgrade to a MWFD and loader tractor with shuttle shift. Main uses for this tractor would be raking, tedding, and loader work, both loading/unloading bales and bucket work. We have used IH and Case-IH tractors in the past and have a good relationship with our local dealer, but we also have a good Kubota dealer nearby. Really never had any dealing with local JD dealer, and honestly will probably not even look at green because of the price. We have just had a Massey/Challenger dealer move in but I know nothing about the tractors, I do have a friend that works for the dealership.

Any of you use the new series of Farmall tractors like the 85c? Or should I just stay with the the Kubota like the M8540? What about the Massey/Challenger models?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I think an 8540 9540 or even a 7040 would do you well. With a combo of cast rims, weights, or rim guard.

I am sure the other ones make some fine tractors as well.

Was a really nice Deere for sale in haytalk marketplace. FarmerClines 6420? Would do a fine job, but $$$$$.


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

I bought a 75C (Case) 2 years back. Use it for raking hay, running my square baler and moving/feeding round bales during the winter. We have 700 hours on it to date and have (knock on wood) no issues. The 85C that you mention is on a little larger frame, which I can say would probably be good, more weight.... That's the only bad thing about these new tractors, they just don't have the weight. Other then that we like ours.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CaseIH said:


> That's the only bad thing about these new tractors, they just don't have the weight. Other then that we like ours.


....and they are Tier 4 emission.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I own a '11 Kubota M7040 HDC-1 with FEL that I use to cut hay & handle rd bales that has nearly 1400 hrs on tach with zero problems. It weighs 8888#s with cast rear wheels & rear tires are liquid filled. I'd advise for handling rd bales to get the hyd shuttle type.


----------



## Hayman5555 (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought a Kubota M7060 HDC-12 this year. I use it to cut and bale small square and 5x5 round bales. It does a great job. I do have a couple of complaints with it - the AC just doesn't seem to keep up with the Alabama summers. Don't get me wrong - it's much better than not having one - it just doesn't keep the cab as comfortable as I would like. Also, I have the 12 speed and I am constantly between Low 6 and High 1. When I am in High 1, I spend a lot of time bouncing in the seat - the tractor is too light. I don't have cast iron wheels, but I do have liquid in the tires. As Tx Jim said, the hyd shuttle is great for handling the round bales.


----------

